# Suche Postbankkunden



## OdinMaster (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe vor mir das *Surface Pro 3* von Microsoft zu kaufen und habe erfahren, dass *Postbankkunden derzeit einen* *Gutscheincode* erhalten, mit dem man dazu ein TypeCover gratis bekommt.
Ich habe mich schon in meinem näheren Umfeld umgehört, aber niemand ist bei der Postbank .

Falls jemand aus dieser exklusiven Gemeinde der Postbankkunden mitliest und selbst nicht vorhat ein Surface zu kaufen, würde ich mich sehr über diesen Gutscheincode freuen.

_Dann noch ein Zitat aus dem Microsoftstore, wo man diesen finden sollte:_
"Giro-Bestandskunden erhalten die Gutscheincodes in ihre Nachrichtenbox  des Postbank Online-Bankings. Voraussetzung dafür ist eine  Online-Zulassung Ihres Girokontos."

Dankeschön!


----------



## Digg (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi, bin Kunde der Postbank und habe bisher nichts dergleichen als Mitteilung erhalten. Ab wann soll das gelten?


----------



## OdinMaster (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Digg!

Ich nehme mal an als Mitglied dieser Community machst du auch Online-Banking? :p

Hier der Link: www.microsoftstore.com/store/msde/de_DE/cat/Postbank/categoryID.67931800


> *Angebotsbedingungen Surface Pro 3 + kostenloses Type Cover*
> Das  Angebot gilt ab dem 16.10.2014 um 00:00 Uhr (Ortszeit) bis zum  26.10.2014 um 23:59 Uhr (Ortszeit) und nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

Als ich draufgeklickt habe ging der Link nicht mehr, hier nochmal zum manuellen einfügen:


Edit: Als ich den Link selbst angeklickt habe ging er gerade nicht, ich musste ihn manuell eingeben.


----------



## 3-way (19. Oktober 2014)

Habe nichts in der Nachrichtenbox.


----------



## OdinMaster (19. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm ok, danke auch dir für die Rückmeldung!
Ich kann ja Montag mal nachfragen, wenn die mit mir überhaupt reden.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Oktober 2014)

So wie ich das sehe bekommt man den Code erst, wenn man da eines kauft und sich als Postbankkunde identifiziert. Und den findet man dann tatsächlich im Onlinebanking. So schauts für mich aus.


----------



## OdinMaster (20. Oktober 2014)

Der freundliche Mitarbeiter besagter Bank meinte zu mir am telefon, dass diesen Code jeder Kunde mit Online-Banking automatisch in einem Posteingang (speziell für Informationen?) hat. Also schon vorher. Ich weiß nicht ob intern oder an die email-Adresse. Vielleicht auch in irgendeiner Art Spam-Ordner gelandet? Die Aktion ist ja jetzt noch nicht "so alt", vlt kam es auch gerade erst? 
Wäre für mich bei der Preisgestaltung vom Surface Pro 3 auf jeden Fall ein dickes Argument für das Surface.


----------



## Digg (20. Oktober 2014)

Spam Ordner gibt es nicht beim Postbank Onlinebanking Mitteilungspostfach.


----------



## OdinMaster (20. Oktober 2014)

Ok, das bezog sich vllt. eher auf die Möglichkeit, die Mitteilung als e-Mail bekommen zu haben. 
 Und nirgends gibt es eine solche Nachrcht?


----------



## OdinMaster (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich frag nochmal in die Runde (falls man den Thread noch gut sehen kann :p), kann mir hier ein Kunde der Postbank weiterhelfen? Biiitte


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch bei der Postbank, hab so eine Mitteilung aber auch nicht bekommen :/


----------



## Digg (25. November 2014)

Heute kam eine Nachricht mit solch einer Aktion. Als Anhang ein Screen. War diese gemeint?


----------

